# Parnis Big Pilot Tribute watch



## ajdh (Jul 24, 2016)

I bought this Parnis watch to see how a big watch looked and felt on my wrist. The movement looked very cheap and the leather (?) strap was very poor quality, I don't think it would last very long. I put it on ebay after a week.


----------



## freestyle_gus (Oct 17, 2010)

I've had a couple of these. The Seagull movements are pretty dependable, but the lack of refinement grates after a while. Though I didn't expect more for the money, cheap as they are.

They look great in the pics, but ultimately disappoint in person.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Yep I am in total agreement. I have had over the years 6 or 7 Parnis of various designs (no sniggers at the back please) and ultimately got rid of the lot. My catestrophic failure rate with them is running at around 50%. They flatter to deceive and you do get what you pay for.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2016)

Padders said:


> They flatter to deceive and you do get what you pay for.


 thats the best description of cheap chinese tat i have ever heard :thumbsup: wish i had thought of it first :yes:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I own a few Parnis watches & although one has a slight issue relating to it`s bezel, overall, I`ve found them to be good watches &, imo, worth the price I paid for them. Would I buy more? Yes, if particular examples took my fancy, I would :thumbsup:


----------



## Gizzalicious (Jul 16, 2016)

Mines ok (-;


----------

